# New Departure Model A cog change



## PhilipJ (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello Cabers,
     I have a ND Model A hub I want to use on a project. Wondering if anyone can help me with changing the cog. It currently has a nine tooth on it and I want to switch it out with a ten tooth cog. Wondering what tools I would need for the job and how to switch them out. Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 7, 2017)

With it out of a wheel, I'd clamp it in a chain vise.  Either make a chain whip, or I used a piece of unistrut to do something similar:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...tom-bracket-3-speed.106395/page-2#post-746485


----------



## Duchess (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, that's probably going to be a beast to remove. This is primarily a mechanical bond, but penetrating fluid wouldn't hurt. From my days working on boats, ZEP 45 or PLS is the best you can find (if you can find it).


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2017)

Loosen the lock ring just a touch, put the hub a frame with a chain and crank on it, attach brake strap and tighten axle nuts, apply brake until the cog breaks free. You might need a pipe or another type of leverage bar on the crank.
Has not failed me yet.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2017)

First you should have the right tools for the job. Second, these have most likely been together for close to 100 years.... So you might want to soak them with some PB blaster first. Third, the cap holding that has to come off before the cog, is threaded on backwards.... Righty Loosy....  This is the hardest part for most people. Not everything on a bike is righty thighty. Fourth, with the drive in a vise, use the grove in the hooked end of the tool to spin the cog off.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2017)

Another option, would be to get another drive that has the a bigger cog already on it. It would save a lot of work.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 7, 2017)

PhilipJ said:


> Hello Cabers,
> I have a ND Model A hub I want to use on a project. Wondering if anyone can help me with changing the cog. It currently has a nine tooth on it and I want to switch it out with a ten tooth cog. Wondering what tools I would need for the job and how to switch them out. Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil






 

From post: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/spanner-wrench-tips-needed.30692/#post-164038


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got this one I can loan you.
PM me.


----------



## PhilipJ (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks to all for such great feedback. I didn't realize it t would take so much to change out the cog. I think I'll get another another drive and switch them. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

PhilipJ said:


> Thanks to all for such great feedback. I didn't realize it t would take so much to change out the cog. I think I'll get another another drive and switch them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil





rustjunkie said:


> Loosen the lock ring just a touch, put the hub a frame with a chain and crank on it, attach brake strap and tighten axle nuts, apply brake until the cog breaks free. You might need a pipe or another type of leverage bar on the crank.
> Has not failed me yet.




Not hard at all. Did this^^^^^^ at the Rustjunkie Ranch a few months ago. Had it swapped in less than 15 min


----------

